# IXP Visas / Global Visas liquidates



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Finally these scammers have been forced to close. In South Africa, TV program and watchdog "Carte Blanche" led a story on them after masses of complaints from scammed immigrants.

The IXP/Global Visas saga | Immigration South Africa™


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Caused problems with migrants in the UK and Australia too, but are they just going to pop up again witha new name?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Possibly yes, but who knows. I noticed the liquidation company Herron Fisher mentions a new company name popping up:

Launch Immigration (Ltd)

Croydon's leading Insolvency Practitioners - Herron Fisher


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hope not! Global visa changed to IXP. 

I went to Global Visa many years ago they were awful. They didn't know anything about South Africa immigration. It's sad they have been in practice this long!


----------

